# 2010 MP PC3 map?



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Anybody have one?

My bike is running lean need one

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Should be a few base maps on DynoJet's website.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

They only list pcv maps for my bike but they have a pc3 for a 08 as far as i know the 08 is pretty much the same as my 10 electronic wise right?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Should be the same.


----------

